# shopping in east cyprus



## happy plumber (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi all 
My Partner and I have bought a place Xylophagou east cyprus, completion date is june 2009. we will be arriving in april 2009 to do some shopping to furnish the apartment. we no about Ikea but good tips and good non rip off shops to visit from all you friendly people would help hopefullt these shops would hold and deliver on the date required, we need everything from a mop and bucket to electricals, beds and sofas 
I think we will need good friends and friendly clubs to keep us on the straight and narrow too
kind regards
Duncan & Christine


----------



## peterwalter3000 (Mar 19, 2008)

*Shopping East Cyprus*

Hi Duncan , Ive just spent a long time writng twice now all the info for just for this web site to log me out and blank out what i wrote . I am offshore at the moment on an oil rig but i am home on Tuesday afternoon If drop you me an email to [email protected] I can phone you or you can phone me .


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

happy plumber said:


> Hi all
> My Partner and I have bought a place Xylophagou east cyprus, completion date is june 2009. we will be arriving in april 2009 to do some shopping to furnish the apartment. we no about Ikea but good tips and good non rip off shops to visit from all you friendly people would help hopefullt these shops would hold and deliver on the date required, we need everything from a mop and bucket to electricals, beds and sofas
> I think we will need good friends and friendly clubs to keep us on the straight and narrow too
> kind regards
> Duncan & Christine


We found the best places to buy furniture are the clearance warehouses which are open to the public for a few days every few months. They sell almost everything you would need for a house and offer far more variety than the branded shops at a fraction of the price. They are a chaotic scramble at times, but you can get sofas, beds, white goods and softfurnishings realtively cheaply. It looks very cheap and nasty at first, but once you get your eye in you can spot the bargains (and the buyers from the big stores!) The materials are shipped in from Asia via Limassol. Some goods are bought in bulk by the branded stores, reboxed and relabelled (the important one being the 500% markup price tag) and sold on in the major stores. The Clearance warehouse sales are advertised on the TV and by flyer - most of the trade is centred on Nicosia, but people came from all over the island (for example hoteliers and villa chain owners) and can be seen carting off lorry loads of beds, washing machines and cheap TVs. A truck is essential as they are not up to deliveries - there is more of a bazaar/market feeling to these events, but well worth the trip.


----------

